# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

we will be racing on fri march 30 th at 7 pm tjets / afx cars see u there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*racing at plh*

were running fri night march 30 th at 7 pm c y there


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep I will be there, you going to have track clean and ready to go by 4:30. I got to get some time in with my skinny car so I'm not last. :tongue:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

were racing tonight at 7 pm see u there.:wave:


----------

